# 1 Year Courses in a college in the USA



## Christyt (Aug 26, 2009)

I am looking for colleges in New York and in Los Angeles that do 1 year courses for adults. 

Does anyone know of any good colleges that offer 1 year courses for adults in New York and Los Angeles? 

I would like the opportunity to study in America for a year, either in NYC or LA.

Many Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Christyt said:


> I am looking for colleges in New York and in Los Angeles that do 1 year courses for adults.
> 
> Does anyone know of any good colleges that offer 1 year courses for adults in New York and Los Angeles?
> 
> ...


Level?
Subject?


----------



## Christyt (Aug 26, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Level?
> Subject?


Hi,

I have a BA hons degree already, i guess i am looking for a vocational course for adults. 

I basically want to see what subjects the colleges have to offer so i can see what would appeal to me. 

Something art based would be good or history, or courses to do with health. That only last 1 year.

Many Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Christyt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a BA hons degree already, i guess i am looking for a vocational course for adults.
> 
> ...


Try the community colleges -- they tend to be more vocational and often have one year courses.

So your search terms are <name of place> + "community college" to find courses.

Once you've found a course that interests you, search their site for the "international students" office to find the visa/costs details.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Christyt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a BA hons degree already, i guess i am looking for a vocational course for adults.
> 
> ...


I agree with Fatbrit that community colleges are probably a good choice. However, I have attended 8 different colleges and did not find one of the courses to be a year. All were either on the quarter system or on the semester system (about 5 months). They are much less costly and tend to have many more courses that would be considered somewhat 'artsy'.


----------



## Christyt (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you very much peeps for your help. 

Are there any websites you could suggest that could start me off on my search to look for a good college?

Also with the quarter semester colleges that do art based courses, could i still at the end of it apply for a visa to work for a year in the states or does that only apply to people taken courses that are more than a year long?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Student Visas
This should answer your questions. No - you cannot take a year of classes and then work for a year.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Christyt said:


> Are there any websites you could suggest that could start me off on my search to look for a good college?


Search as instructed. For example: Let me google that for you



Christyt said:


> Also with the quarter semester colleges that do art based courses, could i still at the end of it apply for a visa to work for a year in the states or does that only apply to people taken courses that are more than a year long?


Then you go and change the starting post! You're going to need to do something more academic for your OPT. But international student offices attached to colleges will give you all the details. If it's OPT you're interested in, then you need to plan this from the start.


----------



## Christyt (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks People once again for your help...

Honestly though, is it possible to actually go to the USA and study or is it totally impossible? by impossible i mean alot of hassle? As it all sounds very daunting.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Christyt said:


> Thanks People once again for your help...
> 
> Honestly though, is it possible to actually go to the USA and study or is it totally impossible? by impossible i mean alot of hassle? As it all sounds very daunting.


If you've got the cash, a student visa is a nice and easy way to experience America for a year.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

coloma gold said:


> I agree with Fatbrit that community colleges are probably a good choice. However, I have attended 8 different colleges and did not find one of the courses to be a year. All were either on the quarter system or on the semester system (about 5 months). They are much less costly and tend to have many more courses that would be considered somewhat 'artsy'.


There's often a 1/2 AA course with certificate missing out the core curriculum (English/math/etc) stuff for those already with a degree who want to become, for example, a paralegal or dental assistant.


----------

